
Show HN: Visualization of Longevity and Mortality - subcosmos
https://www.infino.me/mortality/usmap
======
subcosmos
Click on the various plots to filter the dataset.

Made with dc.js, an awesome library that combines D3 and crossfilter for
making interactive displays of highly-dimensional datasets. Data from the CDC
Wonder database.

------
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com so we can send you a repost
invite, if you like.

~~~
subcosmos
Thanks Dang! Id love that.

